# Thoughts on this Boer X Doeling?



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

This is Copper Penny, born in January, high percentage Boer teats are 2x2, but all separated, twin. Sire was a high % Boer buck, Black head. Dam was a high % Boer doe, red.

Thoughts? Be ruthless, please!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Terrible!!! Get another goat.  :lol: :jk: 
Give her to me!!!! PLEASE!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Definately photogenic 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> Terrible!!! Get another goat.  :lol: :jk:
> Give her to me!!!! PLEASE!
> 
> ❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


Lol, NO! She's mine! :ROFL:

And she can be very photogenic  unlike her sister 
http://www.thegoatspot.net//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

:snap: darn it. Hope she fits in with the heard unlike my uncles hear of white Angora goats and ONE black Spanish goat! :lol: LOL


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Sorry  NOT!  she fits in real good  Lol, that would be very funny to see!!! Instead of a black sheep of the family they get a black goat of the family! :ROFL:


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

What I like: length of body, length of rump, size of brisket, heart girth, nearly level topline.

What I don't like much: lack of chest width, small head.

And on the ruthless front (but only in the nicest way!): has she had any copper since these photos? It looks like she is starting to fishtail. And also have you treated for lice? All those roughed up spots in her fur could be chewing due to lice making her itchy.

If you are raising good pasture efficient meat does I think she looks great for 10 months!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks! She's changed a lot since I got her in early July 

No copper yet, but hopefully soon! I've treated her for lice, but I'm having trouble finding a natural way to do it, as I don't want to use commercial chemical products...any ideas?

Thank you! She hasn't gotten any grain since early July. At her former owners' place she wasn't getting a lot either, so I'm really happy with how she's turning out!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

If you are using Diatomaceous Earth for lice you have to be religious about bi-weekly dusting of the animal and bedding. It won't work with one treatment. I'm not sure of other natural treatments although I imagine there must be an essential oil mix that would work.

Do you have a loose cattle or goat mineral available free choice with 1700ppm copper or more? If she needs additional copper on top of that you'll have to turn to copper boluses.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Here's a link to were I've listed what's all in my mineral and the analysis: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/bio-ags-dairy-goat-premix-mineral-172611/#post1798315

I don't think they were getting much in the way of minerals at former owner...maybe a brown mineral block.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I would like to see her longer, wider, more bone mass, more muscle, and a deeper twist, along with more breed character.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks Sydney!  ...but...no pros? :tears:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> Thanks Sydney!  ...but...no pros? :tears:


Told you the boer was BAD!!!! You can give her to me now. I LOVE HER

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> Told you the boer was BAD!!!! You can give her to me now. I LOVE HER
> 
> ❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


:ROFL: I hoped she was THAT bad!  Very funny  :slapfloor:....shes not going anyway just yet!

....cause she looks better then she did 3 months ago....and I want to see how she turns out before I sell her for $$$ to you :slapfloor::ROFL:

O.K.?


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Sydney can you pleease do a full-out critique of her? Like how you did Isabelle in the Learning to Critique thread? Please?  :wave:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

How about I just ACCIDENTALLY "find" her in YOUR pasture and take her home?


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

'Cause I'm WAAAYY north of you!!! So there, ha! 

...and I don't think you'd came to Ontario to ''ACCIDENTALLY'' find her, lol! :ROFL:

...or would you? :thinking:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

See you tomorrow :evilsmile: MUAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

There is a natural way to treat lice that works quite well. It may be too cold now though. 

You make an infusion of horsetail ferns (scouring rush). Make it like a tea but, boil it for a few minutes to make it stronger. Strain off the plants and pour the liquid over the animal. Don't let the animal lick it's self until she is dry, the property that kills the lice will give your goat Polio. Do this weekly for 4 weeks. Giving a shot of Thiamine before hand would prevent any reaction if she does lick some. 

The other way to do it is safer for the goat but, involves stale urine :lol:


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow, powerful stuff! Too bad it's getting a too cold here to do that  or the stale urine 
Thanks though!

Ok, folkies! Critiques please


----------

